# عرض سياحى 10 ايام فى اجمل المناطق السياحيه فى ماليزيا



## ماليزيا2014 (22 يناير 2014)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*
*جديد شركه اوردر المسافر للسياحه - ماليزيا *
*شهر عسل مميز لرحله سياحيه فى ماليزيا *
*عرض مقدم من شركه اوردر المسافر للسياحه ماليزيا / كوالالمبور*
*العرض 4 نجوم 10 ايام متنوع فى اجمل المناطق السياحيه فى ماليزيا *
*العرض سارى من تاريخ 23 يناير الى تاريخ 25 مايو 2014*
​​​​العرض شامل على حجز الفنادق مع الافطار اليومى لشخصينشامل على حجز الطيران الداخلى رحلتين للذهاب الى الجزر فى البحر 

*الاستقبال فى المطار الدولى مجانا والتوصيل الى اول فندق*
*شريحيتن جوال ماليزى مجانا معبئين بالرصيد لسهوله التواصل معنا طوال ايام الرحله*
 *تذكرتين سينما مجانا فى افخم سينما فى العاصمه كوالالمبور*
*بوكيه ورد مجانا عند الوصول فى المطار الدولى *
*الاستقبالات والترحيبات الخاصه بشهرالعسل فى جميع الفنادق المختاره على البرنامج*

ستكون معكم سياره حديثه خاصه بكم طوال ايام الرحله مع سائق عربى لارشادكم الى جميع الاماكن السياحيه داخل كل مدينه سيتم ضبط تواريخ البرنامج مع تواريخ تذكره الطيران الدولى بعد استلام تواريخ الوصول والمغادره منكم الفنادق45 نجوم المختاره على البرنامج كالتالى 
1 - فندق صنواى بيراميد فى ولايه سيلانجور 
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]صوره لفندق صنواى بيراميد​




2 - فندق برجايا لنكاوى عالبحرمباشرتا فى جزيره لنكاوى وهو عباره عن شاليهات 




3- فندق فلامينجو عالبحر فى جزيره بينانج 
صوره للفندق





4 - فندق دورست ريجنسى فى العاصمه كوالالمبور

صوره للفندق






 الطيران الداخلى ======= الطيران ايراسيا 






رحله طيران من العاصمه كوالالمبورالى جزيره لنكاوى رحله بالعباره فى البحر من جزيره لنكاوى الى جزيره بينانج 




رحله طيران من جزيره بينانج الى العاصمه كوالالمبور

صوره لاحدى السيارات الخاصه لدينا التى ستكون معكم 








*اليوم الاول استقبال بسيارة خاصه من الشركة والتوصيل الى فندق صنواى بيراميد*
*/////////*
*اليوم الثانى : *
*بعد تناول وجبه الافطار فى الفندق يتم التحرك مشيا على الاقدام والتوجه الى مدينه العاب المائيه صنواى لاجون الشهيرة وهى خلف الفندق مباشرتا يتم قضاء وقت ممتع فيها مع المشاركه بالالعاب التى تريدون الاشتراك فيها والتجول فى مول البيراميد الشهير الموجود بجوار الفندق وفى المساء العودة الى الفندق فى المساء وقت حر يمكنكم الذهاب الى احد المطاعم الموجودة بجوار الفندق والتجول فى مول البيراميد والعشاء ثم العودة الى الفندق للراحه والونسه فى الفندق *
*.



*
*
*
*////////////*
*اليوم الثالث:بعد الافطار يتم التحرك من الفندق الساعه العاشره والتوجه إلى مطار كوالالمبور الداخلى الداخلي للسفر إلى جزيرة بينانج .رحله طيران لمده ساعه عند الوصول الاستقبال في مطار جزيرة بينانج ثم التوجه إلى الفندق لاستلام الغرفة .وفي المساء وقت حر.*


*////////////**اليوم الرابع بعد تناول وجبه الافطار يتم التحرك من الفندق الساعه العاشرة صباحا لزيارة المناطق السياحية فى جزيرة بينانج مثل حديقه الفواكه وحديقه الزهور وحديقه النباتات والقرود وهضبه بينانج والقطار الجبلى ومصنع الشيكولاته ومصنع الساعات وزياره هضبه بينانج وهى اعلى هضبه موجوده على جزيره بينانج يمكنكم مشاهده معظم الاماكن الموجوده على الجزيره من خلال هذه المرتفعات يتم الصعود اليها بواسطه القطار الجبلى ثم العوده فى المساء الى الفندق للراحه *
*صور من جزيره بينانج ماليزيا *
*



*
*صور متنوعه من جزيره بينانج *
*
*
*



*
*
*
*



*
*صوره لاحد شوارع جزيره بينانج عالبحر *
*



*

*صوره لجسر بينانج *
*



*


*اليوم الخامس :يتم التحرك من الفندق والتوجه الى ميناء بينانج للمغادرة الى جزيرة لنكاوى بواسطه العبارة فى البحر لمدة ساعتان ونصف او ثلاث ساعات*

*:: عند الوصول ستكون فى انتظاركم سيارة خاصه بكم من الشركة توصلكم الى فندق برجايا لنكاوى*
*
*
*فى اليوم السادس:*
*: بعد تناول وجبه الافطار فى الفندق يتم التحرك من الفندق الساعه العاشرة صباحا والاستعداد لزيارة اهم المناطق السياحية فى جزيرة لنكاوى مثل تلفريك لنكاوى والجسر المعلق والقريه الشرقيه وعالم ماتحت الماء وميدان النسر وحديقه الفواكه *
*صوره من تلفريك لنكاوى *

*
*
*



*
*صوره لميدان النسر رمز جزيره لنكاوى *
*



*
*
*
*صوره للجسر المعلق فى جزيره لنكاوى *
*
*
*



*

*
*
*فى اليوم االسابع التحرك من الفنق قبل موعد رحلة الطيران الداخلى بثلاث ساعات للمغادرة الى كوالالمبور مده الرحله 60 دقيقه*
*:: عند الوصول الى المطار الداخلى فى كوالالمبور يستقبلكم السائق مع سيارة خاصه من الشركة ويوصلكم الى الفندق *
*فى العاصمه كوالالمبو*
* ر*
*وفى المساء وقت حر يمكنكم التجول مشيا على الاقدام فى شارع العرب الشهير الممتلئ بالحيويه والنشاطات يمكنكم تناول وجبه العشاء فى احد المطاعم العربيه الموحودة فى شارع العرب *



*صوره من شارع العرب بوكت بنتانج *
*



*
*
*

*



*
*
*
*فى اليوم الثامن يتم التحرك من الفندق العاشره صباحا والتوجه الى منتجع افاموسا الشهيرسوف تشاهدون فى المنتجع الرائع بعض العروض مثل عرض الكابوى وعرض الفيله وزيارة عالم سفارى حديقه الحيوانات ومدينه الالعاب المائيه ثم العودة ال الفندق الساعه السادسه مساء *

*
*
*



*

*فى اليوم التاسع:: التحرك من الفندق الساعه العاشرة صباحا للاستعداد لزيارة اهم *المناطق* السياحية داخل العاصمه كوالالمبور يتم زيارة البرجين التوام ومنارة كوالالمبور ومدينه الفضاء والمتحف الاسلامى والمتحف الوطنى وسوق شاينا تاون العودة الى الفندق الساعه السادسه مساء *
*فى اليوم العاشر*
*يتم التحرك من الفندق قبل رحله الطيران الدولى ب 4 ساعات والتوجه الى المطار الدولى للمغادرة الى ارض الوطن ان شاء الله *
*صوره من داخل مطار كوالالمبور*













اجمالى تلكفه البرنامج بالرنجت الماليزى = 6800 رنجت 
اجمالى تكلفه البرنامج بالريال السعودى تقريبا = 7990 ريال
 اجمالى تكلفه البرنامج بالدولار تقريبا =2160 دولار تقريبا
لطلب العرض نرجو ارسال لنا تاريخ الوصول والمغادره وان وجد تفاصيل عبرالايميل 
[email protected]
سيتم ارسال لكم البرنامج عبر الايميل بالصوروالشرح والتحركات خطوه بخطوه طوال ايام الرحله 
او للتواصل عبر واتس اب 0060122176131

اقل من 24 ساعه يتم انهاء اجراءات تاكيد الحجوزات الخاصه بكم 
تواصلنا مع العملاء على مدار 24 ساعه فى اليوم 
شركه اوردر المسافر للسياحه تتمنى لكم رحلات موفقه 
شكرا لاتاحه الفرصه لخدمتكم والرد على استفساراتكم 
* ORDER **FOR** TRAVELER&TOURS SDN BHD*
*15/6 TIRA JALAN DAMAR SRI DAMANSARA KUALA LUMPUR MALAYSIA**
**Email :[email protected]**Email : [email protected] **
**TEL : 0060362627401**
**FAX : 0060362627401**
**H.P : 0060122176131**
**H.P : 0060173294897**
**H.P :0060102750831*
*
*





[/FONT]​​
​


----------

